# It'S A Record!



## MilesB (Aug 19, 2011)

It's not gold, or silver or anything except stailess steel, but it's very thin and I like it!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Miles! Very slick! I like it. Tell me about the watch-chain. I don't think I've seen that style before. How does it work?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice watch and I would think it has a Longines pedigree as the Record brand belonged to them I believe.


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Really nice looking watch, don't know much about Record but would be good to know. The engraving on the back looks quite old fashioned but the face seems more 60's. Do you have a year for it?

Cheers


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Shangas said:


> Miles! Very slick! I like it. Tell me about the watch-chain. I don't think I've seen that style before. How does it work?


It's called a 'serpentine' chain, Shangas...very snake like...slick and sinuous...I had a gold plated one up for sale a few months ago...in fact, I've still got it, cos no one wanted it!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Roger,

I'm familiar with Serpentine chains. I used to have one and trust me, they're a pain in the ass. I can't stand them.

I was referring to the end of the chain, with the round, button-looking thingy. What is that and how does it work?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I think it just pops through a button hole in rather the same way that the disc on a cuff link does...it's just an alternative to a 'T' bar.


----------

